# Using the "Cyberpowersystem" website to build a gaming rig, opinion on these specs?



## xMarkusx (Feb 23, 2011)

*Using the "Cyberpowersystem" website to build a gaming rig, opinion on these specs?*


CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-950 Quad Core 3.06 GHz, 4.8GTs/8M cache, LGA1366 ***Overclockable S&S***.
HDD: 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16M Cache 7200RPM Hard Drive (Single Hard Drive)
MEMORY: 6GB (3x2GB) PC10666 DDR3/1333mhz Triple Channel Memory (Corsair XMS3 w/Heat Spreader ***Overclockable XXX*** [+29])
MOTHERBOARD: (3-Way SLI Support) Asus P6X58D-E Intel X58 Chipset SLI/CrossFireX Mainboard Triple-Channel DDR3/1600 SATA-III RAID w/ 7.1Audio,GbLAN,IEEE1394a,USB3.0,SATA-III,RAID,3 Gen2 PCIe, 1 PCIe X1 & 2 PCI *** XXX overclocking ***
SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
VIDEO: NVIDIA GeForce GTX570 1280MB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Power by NVIDIA)
COOLING: Asetek 510LC / Xtremegear Liquid Cooling system w/ 120mm Radiator (For Ultra Slient Operation -- SHARKOON Eagle SE Ultra Slient Modular Fan, 500-1200rpm
CASE: In-Win Dragon Rider Full Tower Case w/ 1x120mm Front Fan, 1x220mm LED Side Fan, Front USB 3.0 x 2 & Water-Cooling Hole Ready Black
PSU: Cyberpower 850watt High Performance Gaming Power Supply
What do you guys think, good enough to play Crysis and other demanding games with good FPS?

Good enough to play on highest graphics?

What do you think? 

Thanks!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Using the "Cyberpowersystem" website to build a gaming rig, opinion on these spec*

Should be a screaming machine.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Using the "Cyberpowersystem" website to build a gaming rig, opinion on these spec*

Change the psu to a reliable brand like corsair any you'r good to go, the generic psu will cause problems down the road due to wear and tear and replacing the psu later on will cost you more cause you will end up replacing a componet or two cause the psu fried them.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Using the "Cyberpowersystem" website to build a gaming rig, opinion on these spec*

Definitely change the PSU to a minimum 750W good quality unit. SeaSonic-Corsair-XFX 
Drop the water cooling. Aior is more than capable for cooling and no concerns about leakage.


----------



## xMarkusx (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Using the "Cyberpowersystem" website to build a gaming rig, opinion on these spec*

Oh okay, dropping the water cooling should also keep the price down! Thanks!


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: Using the "Cyberpowersystem" website to build a gaming rig, opinion on these spec*

Go to reseller ratings and have a look at Cyberpower's ratings before you commit to buying.


----------



## xMarkusx (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Using the "Cyberpowersystem" website to build a gaming rig, opinion on these spec*

I think there are quite a few people out there having bought machines from Cyberpower, I'm pretty sure they're legit!

Unless anyone knows differently?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Using the "Cyberpowersystem" website to build a gaming rig, opinion on these spec*



xMarkusx said:


> I think there are quite a few people out there having bought machines from Cyberpower, I'm pretty sure they're legit!
> 
> Unless anyone knows differently?


I have no doubt that Cyberpower is a legitimate site and I've seen several owners post here with problems but you only hear about the problematic ones on a site like this. I would want to know the brand of the GPU before I committed.


----------



## Tim Enchanter (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Using the "Cyberpowersystem" website to build a gaming rig, opinion on these spec*



xMarkusx said:


> I think there are quite a few people out there having bought machines from Cyberpower, I'm pretty sure they're legit!
> 
> Unless anyone knows differently?


Hey xMarkusx,

I'm sure they are legit, too. But that doesn't mean they are good.

I was thinking of doing just what you are considering. I read a lot of the reviews at CyberpowerPC / cyberpowersystem.com - cyberpowerpc.com/ - Reviews, Ratings and Prices at ResellerRatings

Those higher rated reviews were encouraging, but many of those 1 and 2 star rated reviews were like horror stories. Their hanging up on people, leaving them on hold, etc., etc., etc.

I needed to kinda' see for myself. So, I decided to call them, tell them I was interested in buying a system, and asked them a couple relatively simple questions about the configuration I was considering, but not too simple.

The guy DID answer my questions after twice putting me on hold for a short amount of time and speaking with someone in tech support. Right from the start he was *VERY, VERY short with me*. He gave me the feeling I was bothering him. When he replied to one question with an answer that didn't match with the module's specs from the manufacturer, I told him so. He said, "It's wrong." He didn't say something like, "Well, we've tested and determined that it won't work." or something like that, just "It's wrong."

I'm sure our total conversation was much less than 5 minutes, but he couldn't get me off the phone fast enough. No "thank you's," "thanks for considering us," nothin'. I actually felt the guy was being somewhat rude, and this was to someone telling them they wanted to buy from them. I could imagine if I had a problem. Anyway, I got my _*real*_ question answered, which was, "Do I want to do business with them?" My answer was, "No."

You might want to try the same just to make 100% sure for yourself that you want to spend money with them before you end up regretting your decision.

FWIW, JMHO

Good luck!

Tim


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Using the "Cyberpowersystem" website to build a gaming rig, opinion on these spec*

The problem I have with these support personel is they are not trained it pros, when they put you on hold to find the answer to a simple question then that is a clear red flag. I almost baught a cyber power pc once but I decided not to cause I couldn't find much info on the componets in the system. My next pc I plan to build it instead of buying one so I know what is in it and so I know it can be upgraded.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: Using the "Cyberpowersystem" website to build a gaming rig, opinion on these spec*

No one said they weren't legit. Their reseller ratings have improved over the last year, but there are still enough problems listed that I would think long and hard about them. Another one to watch out for is IBuyPower. I'm sure they're legit as well, but the complaints are many.


----------

